# Sunday Sundae



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

I would love to try Carmspack's Sunday Sundae when my current probiotics and digestive enzymes run out. It sounds like a great product! Just have a few questions for those that have tried it. 
If one bottle would last for a decent amount of time and replace those two things for my dog I could maybe afford it 

So for those who use Sunday Sundae… Do you use it daily? And how much do you give each time? Pretzel seems to benefit from prozyme added to each meal and probiotics every day or a few times per week. So should I use daily for the digestive enzyme benefits? 

How long would a bottle last with regular or daily use and how much should be used per serving? I couldn't find info on serving size. 
Thanks!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I use it once a week plus in my own smoothies. It lasts me quite awhile. Large breed 1tsp daily if you so choose.

Picture of directions.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

When starting a kibble fed (Hills SD) dog with issues, I fed daily (1 tsp. per 2 meals) for about a month.

For regular maintenance, I feed a heaping tablespoon every Sunday, mixed into kefir / yogurt / bone broth / filtered water... 

There is quite a bit in a container. I have 3 dogs and it lasts me a couple months. I also eat it myself, mixed in with homemade yogurt. It's really quite tasty.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Ha... good idea Saphire


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Both my dogs get it Wednesday morning and Sunday morning, but I have a client who feeds it daily to her dog with a weak digestive system.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

David Winners said:


> Ha... good idea Saphire


Mmmm it tastes great...so good in fact that my family still has no idea they are eating the dogs supplements!

????


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

FANTASTIC product.....as are ALL the rest!

Our 8 year old female has started acting like a puppy since she's been on the Feed-Sential products!

I feed 1/2 teaspoon 2 X Daily, just because! 

I measured my container of Sunday Sundae a couple of weeks ago for WoogyBoogy's dog. There is approximately 97 teaspoons in a container. This will give you a "guess-ta-mit" of price once you decide how much you will be feeding per day/per week. 

I eat Sunday Sundae too! :wild:

Below Purchased From Canada:
*Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo): http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Sunday-Sundae.html
*Sh-emp Oil:* http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/SH-EMP-OIL.html 
*Feed-Sentials – K9 Nutrients:* http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/FEED-SENTIALS.html 
*Phyt-n-Chance:* http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Phyt-n-Chance-K9-A-Highly-Concentrated-Antioxidant-Blend.html
*Power Of EA’s:* http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Power-of-3EA-s.html 

Purchased From USA: http://animalnature.net/animal-nature-product-listing.html 
phone: 412 723 2194 Jason @ Animal Nature 


Moms


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

We have it! We eat it lol..so do the dogs, 
Large breed every sunday.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I wish my dogs were more normal, I got it, loved the way it smelled(thought about using it myself but didn't know I could) and my dogs turned their noses up at it I still have it, does it have an expiration date? Maybe I will try it again.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have so much material and literature on the importance of beneficial bacteria that I would get a headache trying to offer information in a limited , selected , manner.

In another thread (or two) I mentioned that we have pretty much de-stabilized micro and smaller populations that live on and in us, human and animal and that this de-stabilization dysregulates the immune system.

An extreme reaction can be triggered by something relatively innocuous , causing itching and sneezing , inflammation and arthritis , chronic state of sub par health and being open to pathogens , virus and fungus .

One medical paper available through the US National Library of Medicine National Institutes of Health says
" This article will highlight animal and human research to date, as well as highlight directions for future research. We speculate that the gut microbiome is potentially the premier environmental risk factor mediating inflammatory central nervous system demyelination, in particular multiple sclerosis."

Well MS is very similar to DM . 

This concept is called the microbiome , we are a walking universe of other DNA , more of "them" than our human DNA . We need things to be just "so" . 

This can keep you busy for a while The Symbiont Factor: How the Gut Bacteria Microbiome Redefines Health, Disease and Humanity | Book4Download.Com


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

some food for thought Live Dirty, Eat Clean! Why The Microbiome Is The Future Of Medicine: Dr. Robynne Chutkan


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

carmspack said:


> some food for thought Live Dirty, Eat Clean! Why The Microbiome Is The Future Of Medicine: Dr. Robynne Chutkan


Absolutely love that video!!


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I wish my dogs were more normal, I got it, loved the way it smelled(thought about using it myself but didn't know I could) and my dogs turned their noses up at it I still have it, does it have an expiration date? Maybe I will try it again.


I have this same problem. I mixed it with different things but it doesn't seem to make a difference to Traveler-he won't eat it.

***Carmspack****
Can you answer the expiration question. 

I would like to know if refrigeration is necessary/recommended? 

This weekend I am going to try mixing some up with purified water then make up some meatballs incorporating the mix. Can I hold on to these in the fridge for a few days and have the pre/probiotic still effective or do you have to mix it and use rapidly?

Thanks llombardo. I thought I had the only weird dog

Thanks in advance, Carmspack, for your help with my questions.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

use less to start then

expiry , is 2 years . This current batch is good till end of Dec 2016 , based on the pro-biotic and digestive enzymes date line.

I only make in small batches , with frequent and fresh re-orders of raw ingredients.

I got my Fed-Ex delivery of the Goat Whey and Goat Protein powder -- opened the box and looked at the expiry date on one of the containers . Lot # 022114 expiry date 05/2017 . The amount I got might last me 3 months and then all of this ingredient will be in circulation and consumed.

Cool dry place, . Dry being the important thing .

no need for the "purified water" -- the meat will have enough moisture to initiate acitivity.

question:
"Can I hold on to these in the fridge for a few days and have the pre/probiotic still effective or do you have to mix it and use rapidly?"
answer:
unfortunately the answer would be no. The digestive enzymes operate in specific pH environments and on specific substance so you would be loosing out on benefits. The probiotics are living organisms with life spans , requiring certain conditions and food themselves (pre-biotics) to colonize . 
Make you mix and feed .

Give the dog less , mixed directly into the meatball to which you can add EFA's or something that the dog enjoys and then slip it to him. 
The raspberries are there not to provide a flavour for the dog so don't be worried about mixing Sunday Sundae with something to make it tasty. You can mix it with anything including liver paste , the meat balls , even a herring run through your blender ---

The raspberries and the Meeker red raspberry seeds are there for , pigment - anti oxidant , rutin, quercetin, vitamin C natural and complex and for ellagitannins / ellagic acid which has long term preventive action.

Over all the purpose of this was to seriously address digestive issues , digestion and absorption and physical care of the digestive tract from top to bottom , eliminate inflammation caused by a flawed system - reducing sensitivities and "allergy" response , and providing select ingredients which are unfriendly to the ultimate inflammation -- the big C .


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

I think about eating it every time I make it! Didn't know I could!


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you, Carmen. I will give your suggestions a go. I think it is important enough that I will keep going trial and error until I hit on a solution.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I would mix it with bone broth for a picky eater. It is also great for gut health.


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all the very helpful info!  Im convinced!! I shall be ordering some asap! lol


----------

